# 165 john deere



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Well guys, I got the 165 running great. I put on O ring between the bowl and the carb. I guess it was sucking gas through the bottom somehow. Does that make any sense? Well anyway, it runs fine. Thanks for all your help!:headclap::tractorsm


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad to hear that the John Deere wasn't a basket case.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Couldve been sucking more air in causing the fuel to flow more . I found that out when i put my 5HP honda on my 69 wheelhorse ( to see if it even moved) - the honda had its own shutoff valve inside the carb and the tank had one - hooked the fuel line up- opened the tank valve and...no fuel came out. I went thru and took it all apart thinking the tank drain was plugged- hooked it all back up and noticed the valve on the honda - so i opened up the motor valve, then the tank valve and ...bingo- fuel started flowing. Probably the air in the line had no where to go- so once the motor valve was opened, then it let it out.


----------

